# Cleaning my Tefal Ultra Glide Iron surface



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum talker.

Bi carb soda and white vinegar. Don't know if it will work or not. there is a how to video on it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7nN4JkYeSQ


----------



## Talker (Feb 26, 2015)

jmon said:


> Welcome to the forum talker.
> 
> Bi carb soda and white vinegar. Don't know if it will work or not. there is a how to video on it.


Thanks for the quick reply and suggestion.
It seems it will work, but i don't just want to go and try without affirming it wont damage the Teflon coating.

I did see a salt and brown paper bag method. Looks more safe.

I hope there is someone else who can confirm this method is right, or who has cleaned up before by another method.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I just buy the iron cleaning kit.


----------

